# Record Store Day!



## Aden (Apr 17, 2010)

It's April 17th! Go support your local indepedently-owned record stores and celebrate the art of music at the same time! You don't even have to go to buy anything - a lot of them will be having food, live music, and events! If you're a music collector, there are special limited edition Record Store Day-only releases that are only sold at these independent stores!

Read more about the event at http://recordstoreday.com/CustomPage/614
Or see if you have a local participating store at http://www.recordstoreday.com/Venues


----------

